# Webcam with USB output to DIY composite output?



## BulgarianBoy92 (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys i found an old usb webcam and i was wondering can i hook a 5v battery to it and hack 2 wires for composite video output that i can hook to my tv 

i have a cheap webcam with a sn9c101 driver chip

if necessary i will post the curcuit


if someone has done such a thing, or is interested to see if it works, post here


----------



## temp02 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry but can't be done, USB is a digital interface that requires protocol handling and you can't do that without some "brain" on the host (a PC for instance).

You could however take the camera apart completely and use its CCD on a completely new analogical camera, although the circuit for that would probably be massive if you were to build it with simple parts.

Or you can use the camera on the PC and make a VGA to Composite or VGA to SCART (which is not that hard to make) and use it on the TV. 

Good luck.


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (Sep 1, 2010)

temp02 said:


> Sorry but can't be done, USB is a digital interface that requires protocol handling and you can't do that without some "brain" on the host (a PC for instance).
> 
> You could however take the camera apart completely and use its CCD on a completely new analogical camera, although the circuit for that would probably be massive if you were to build it with simple parts.
> 
> ...



yeah thanks... actually i thought about making a simpe ccd curcuit but couldnt find any schematics around the net


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 1, 2010)

temp02 is right


----------

